
I Gave Up Practicing Medicine - jeffreyrogers
http://philip.greenspun.com/careers/why-i-gave-up-practicing-medicine
======
The_Founder
People are slowly learning what we already knew for ALL of human existence. My
cousin is in the same boat. 10+ years of college/med school. Just had her
first child and has decided to be a stay at home mom instead. She was on a
full ride starting as an undergrad (she's a great student and doctor and now
will be a great mom).

